# Evans Lake Results for 4-25-09



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Jason Abott 20.11
Chuck Cremeans/Chris Verbosky 20.04 / Big bass 5.12
I wish u could still buy a pass for the year still it would be well worth it. I was fishing with Chris and let me tell u he caught a crappie in the morning that went over 15 inch. I had a blast but I didn't have one fish to weight in I would catch a 2 lbs chris would catch one bigger. This is one of the best clubs around and I'm glad to be a member. Jim does a great job of running the tournaments.


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck, 
You've got to let them know which club it is. 

It's the Girard Lakes Bass Club & Chuck is right, the club & the lake are great.
It took over 16lbs to be in the money. My partner & I had 15lbs & finished in the middle of the pack.

Don


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree Don this is a great club and I'm very happy to be a part of it. Jim does one heck of a job.
Here is a pic of part of our third place catch 19lb 9oz


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

that lake is just sick, i cant wait till our club fishes it this year


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Let me tell u senkothrower I hope when my boy's get to age that your boy is that they fish all day like he did. We was in sight of u guys for most of the day and he never stop casting. I was proud of that most kids get out there and they get bored even if they are catching fish but he never stop what a trooper.


----------

